# Starwood Interval Exchange Question



## plead.5th (Jan 31, 2006)

In the past, I have been able to deposit and exchange my week up to 2 years in advance(In 2004 I used my 2006 week to exchange into Ocho Cascades).  But recently, they have been giving me problems.  I had to jump through hoops to exchange my 2007 week in December of 2005 for a Westin Kaanapaali week this year.  And I made an exchange with my 2008 week for Harborside later this year and I'm getting a letter from II that Starwood is not letting me deposit my week that far in advance.  Why now is this becoming a problem?


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I did notice that II will only allow me to search one year in advance now. Used to be able to search farther out than that.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Feb 2, 2006)

I own at Vistana...a Starwood property. I have noticed that ever since Starwood purchased Vistana I also have problems. It is very frustrating since I never go to this area anymore..I just purchased it for the trading power. If anyone has any answers to how we can bypass these problems with Starwood that would be great. I exchange with RCI so definately II is not your problem since we both are experiencing the same thing.


----------



## gjaques (Feb 2, 2006)

We purchased "floating" weeks at Sheraton Broadway Plantation when it was originally Embassy.  Our deeded week is 35 for each of our units and we are supposed to be able to reserve that week two years in advance according to our contract.  I have never tried to do so as we usually prefer to travel mid June to mid August.  Several years ago I did pressure to obtain that week to then deposit with RCI in order to have more that one year out for my deposit.  Last year I requested to obtain a summer week for deposit with II and finally accepted a May week for deposit about ten months out to deposit.
Greg


----------

